# best taxi insurance



## blackberet28 (3 Apr 2007)

does anybody know who does the best insurance for taxis. i got a quote for 6400e off quinn direct. but im unsure of anybody else who does this type of insurance. help with thanks


----------



## ANGEM (3 Apr 2007)

Try Axa  or Mc Carthy(hiberian) very high quote even if your new


----------



## LUFC (4 Apr 2007)

You mentioned in another post about disclosing accidents, if your starting up a taxi declare them straight from the start, chances are you will eventually end up having a tip & you will be nailed to the wall if you get caught lying about your driving history.


----------



## Seogm (23 Apr 2010)

The Insurance Factory are pretty good with taxi insurance - they cover pretty much everything so you should be able to get a quote from them - insurancefactory(dot)co(dot)uk


----------

